# Sst 2.0



## r500titus

I just build it last week.
( I bought only frame and reused all other parts from my old bike )

So far, I like it a lot.


----------



## TricksterG

*Damn!*

Very nice man! That is one nice looking bike. How does it ride?


----------



## Bertrand

A very fine looking machine! Congrats!


----------



## daivs_T

awesome.... does it come in other colors?


----------



## r500titus

it is very stiff.
I used to have BMC SLC01 and Motobecane al frame.
This SST feels more like motobecane. Very stiff but good enough to ride long.

And I believe it comes 2 color(Black and red or black and white)


----------



## red elvis

daivs_T said:


> awesome.... does it come in other colors?


the SST 1.0 is in white and the SST 2.0 is in red. (2009 models)


----------



## red elvis

i can't wait to get my new sst. i've been looking at this picture for over a week now.


----------



## red elvis

*my sst 2.0*

i made several changes for the past seven months.


----------



## red elvis

just installed an fsa k-wing carbon handlebar to match. i'll post a new picture as soon as my new pair of schwalbe ultremos arrives.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Looks great!!!


----------



## red elvis

thank you.


----------



## red elvis

*update*

new and lighter handlebar, tires and inner tubes. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdinno

*09 sst 2.0*

I'm very happy with mine. In fact, I was going to replace it with an 012 but decided against it. I think the 09 is the most aero out of all the SST line. PLus, with my frame being a 50cm, the 09 is the only one with a 74.5 seat angle which makes it the best sprinter for me. My question is why does Fuji advertise the 010 as the introduction year for the SST? Seems like the 09 has been erased from their history?


----------



## r500titus

My frame got a crack near BB and chain stay area. 
And repaired by Calfee and converted it to TT bike.


----------



## Maniton

Sweet looking bikes!


----------



## ezmoney007

Really nice bike, did you try to warranty frame, all Fuji’s have lifetime warranties on frames? 
I have question for you, I am building a 59cm 2009 SST2 , but I cannot find torque +/- values for seat clamp and stem any help , also what size front derailleur clamp did you go use, i find the closet is a34.9?


----------



## r500titus

No, I couldn't get warranty because I'm not a first owner.
And clamp size, I don't remember but if I remember right, it was 34.9.

And I repaired my frame from Calfee and that charged me $350 included shipping.

Yes, I love this frame that is very stiff and aero. Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## ezmoney007

do you happen to remember torque +/- values for seat clamp and stem ?


----------



## gucho

r500titus said:


> I just build it last week.
> ( I bought only frame and reused all other parts from my old bike )
> 
> So far, I like it a lot.


Now mine looks like sheet..(edited) :mad2:


----------



## Vinny072

Hey Guys. Just bought a 2012 SST 2.0. Really looking forward to getting into cycling. Any thoughts on the 2.0 as a first bike ? Good decision?


----------



## Maniton

Are you flexible in your lower back and hamstrings? The SST has an aggressive geometry which is why I'll likely never have one. They look awesome, though. Load some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## badge118

It's got a very aggressive position and also, imo, lets in more road noise and especially hard hits than I prefer. Fuji does make great stuff don't get me wrong, but from their line I am a bigger fan of the Altimira. Then again I am more about going up and down hill and making my own little Belgian classics going from bad SE PA chip and seal to gravel and dirt tracks that dot that weird space where the suburbs start to give way to farm land again in Mont/Berks Cty.


----------

